# Power struggle



## kelly22 (11/6/15)

hey there so I don't have a charger for my 18650battery for my mech , my buddy lent me a box mod its a Dan 40hcigar to charge my battery with until I get my charger I popped the battery in n put it to charge but the voltage reading stays at 0.0yet the battery indicator is full , any thoughts on this I bought the mech with this battery n it was fully charged on recipt iv used the mech for like 5mayb 6toots off the mech but haven't been using the mech much n took out the battery could it be that the battery still has a lot of power on it so the indicator shows full , I'm kinda lost here not much experience with batteries


----------



## Q-Ball (11/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> hey there so I don't have a charger for my 18650battery for my mech , my buddy lent me a box mod its a Dan 40hcigar to charge my battery with until I get my charger I popped the battery in n put it to charge but the voltage reading stays at 0.0yet the battery indicator is full , any thoughts on this I bought the mech with this battery n it was fully charged on recipt iv used the mech for like 5mayb 6toots off the mech but haven't been using the mech much n took out the battery could it be that the battery still has a lot of power on it so the indicator shows full , I'm kinda lost here not much experience with batteries



The voltage reading will give you a value when you fire it. After 5 toots the battery should still be almost fully charged.
Put it on charge, the mod will stop charging when the battery is fully charged.


----------



## kelly22 (11/6/15)

Cool took it off now @qball the mod was showing a full battery on the screen gonna fire my mech n see if its firing strong or weak n it should give an indication of the battery level


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (11/6/15)

the battery bar indicates how full the battery is. The 0.0 does not indicate the voltage your battery is at, rather it indicates the voltage you're vaping at. Without an atomizer on the mod, there won't be any voltage so 0.0 is 100% correct. Your battery is full. Vape it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kelly22 (11/6/15)

Thanks yusuf


----------



## Rafique (11/6/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> the battery bar indicates how full the battery is. The 0.0 does not indicate the voltage your battery is at, rather it indicates the voltage you're vaping at. Without an atomizer on the mod, there won't be any voltage so 0.0 is 100% correct. Your battery is full. Vape it.



as per Yusuf


----------



## kelly22 (11/6/15)

Although the mod shows a full battery it doesnt feel like a fully charged battery when i fire n vape it


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (11/6/15)

Your first mech and rda bud? How does a fully charged battery feel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kelly22 (11/6/15)

Feels like alotta vaper under the top cap n this feels like i dont have enough juice on the wicking but im dripping vefore i fire it ,yes first mech n rda


----------



## ashTZA (11/6/15)

what is the resistance of your coil?
Is it clean (not gunked up).

And when you experienced a "full" battery; was it with this same RDA and coil and Mech?


----------



## kelly22 (11/6/15)

@ashTZA its the exact same mech yes


----------



## ashTZA (11/6/15)

Well unless its a perception issue or really a dud battery; It could be a lot of things.

a different juice?
Whats the resistance of your coil? and has it been changed;
is the coil gunked up? Is it screwed is it making perfect contact / screwed in tight / screws haven't cut through the wires.

The atty could be making poor contact [causing a voltage drop]
(check if there is an adjustable centre pin on the atty or mech and fiddle with it);
I had this issue often with my paragon mech cause its got a shitty screw as a center pin that needs to be adjusted to the atty used. Or if I swapped between a flat top or a button top battery.
It would sometimes still fire, just weakly if there wasn't perfect contact.
Taking your battery out & back in might have affected how tight its making contact.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## kelly22 (11/6/15)

@ashTZA thats exactly wats going on with me furing weakly


----------



## kelly22 (11/6/15)

But its stuck on the mech now


----------

